# Batch file to run Access Database



## thor_ducati (Oct 14, 2004)

I am trying to create a batch file to run and Access database that has an autoexec macro that will run when opened, I want to then have task scheduler run the batch file so the database can be scheduled. How do I create the file? I have a file created that will start to open the database, but it is stopped by the Access login. Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You don't neccesarily need a batch file. You can create a wsh or vbs file that can do some automated things. What exactly do you want Access to do once it starts?


----------



## wizbang (Oct 15, 2004)

And you can set a form in the background running constantly that checks for varios conditions that need to be handled etc (this would be for additional house keeping etc.)


----------

